# ما هو مصير الذين ماتوا قبل فداء يسوع المسيح لخطاينا



## الحق و الباطل (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلا

عندي سؤال بخصوص الناس اليماتو قبل صلب يسوع من قبل اليهود و الرومان


بما ان يسوع ضحى بحياته من اجلنا، ما هو حكم الناس الي ماتو قبله؟ هل يذهبون الى الجنه؟ ام النار؟ مع الادلة من الكتاب المقدس لو سمحتو


شكرا

*تم تعديل عنوان الموضوع ليكون أكثر وضوحا*


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> اهلا
> 
> عندي سؤال بخصوص الناس اليماتو قبل صلب يسوع من قبل اليهود و الرومان
> 
> ...


 

شعب الله القديم -أي اليهود- الذي عاش قبل المسيح وكان مؤمنا ومنتظرا الخلاص عن طريق "المسيا" أي المسيح، الذي سيأتي وعاش على هذا رجاء القيامة كلهم خلصوا بقيامة المسيح.

تكلم بولس الرسول عن هؤلاء المؤمنين في رسالته الى العبرانيين الأصحاح 11 . الرجاء أن تقرائيها بدلا من إقتباسها بالكامل.

يقول الرسول في أول أيتين معرفا عن الإيمان:

[Q-BIBLE]
1 *وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ* *فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى.* 
2 *فَإِنَّهُ فِي هَذَا شُهِدَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ.* [/Q-BIBLE]


ثم ينهي كلمه في الأيتين الأخيرتين:

[Q-BIBLE]
39 *فَهَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُوداً لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ،* *لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ، *
40 *إِذْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَنَظَرَ لَنَا شَيْئاً أَفْضَلَ،* *لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا. *[/Q-BIBLE] 
وهذا يعني أن جميع هؤلاء المؤمنين لم يروا تنفيذ وعود الله لهم لأن هذه الوعود تحققت فى المسيح. ولكنهم بإيمانهم صدقوا وكان لهم رجاء فى تحقيق هذا الوعد، حتى يكتمل إيمانهم معنا وليس بدوننا.



أما عن *الرومان* قبل المسيح الذين *لم يكن عندهم ناموس الله،* يقول عنهم الكتاب المقدس في رومية الأصحاح 2 :

[Q-BIBLE]
11 لأَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ مُحَابَاةٌ. 
12* لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ* *فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ* وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ. 
13 لأَنْ *لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ* *هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ* *بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ. *
14 *لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ* *مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ* *فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ* *هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ *
15 الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوباً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ *شَاهِداً أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً *[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## الحق و الباطل (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> شعب الله القديم -أي اليهود- الذي عاش قبل المسيح وكان مؤمنا ومنتظرا الخلاص عن طريق "المسيا" أي المسيح، الذي سيأتي وعاش على هذا رجاء القيامة كلهم خلصوا بقيامة المسيح.
> 
> تكلم بولس الرسول عن هؤلاء المؤمنين في رسالته الى العبرانيين الأصحاح 11 . الرجاء أن تقرائيها بدلا من إقتباسها بالكامل.
> 
> ...



اخي انا ما اتكلم عن اليهود!
اول الحضارات كان في الصين و الهند و الحضارات الرومانيه و الاغريقية...
الهندوسيه تشكلت قبل اكثر من 6000 الف سنه،
استنادا الى المسيحية ان لا يدخل الجنة الا من أمن بيسوع كأبن من ابناء الرب ، وانه ضحى بحياته من اجلنا..

كيف للناس الذين عاشو و ماتو قبل ولادته يسوع بأن يؤمنو بأن يسوع ابن الرب و و يؤمنو بأنه سيضح بحياته من اجلهم...
سؤا كانو يهود او هندوس او بوذيين او غيره

فما هو مصيرهم؟ الجنه ام النار؟




أمة قال:


> أما عن *الرومان* قبل المسيح الذين *لم يكن عندهم ناموس الله،* يقول عنهم الكتاب المقدس في رومية الأصحاح 2 :



ناموس؟؟ ما هو الناموس؟




شكرا


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الحق و الباطل قال:


> اخي انا ما اتكلم عن اليهود!
> اول الحضارات كان في الصين و الهند و الحضارات الرومانيه و الاغريقية...
> الهندوسيه تشكلت قبل اكثر من 6000 الف سنه،


 
أخي انت سألت بالحرف الواحد عن اليهود والرومان... وهذا كلامك:


> عندي سؤال بخصوص الناس اليماتو قبل صلب يسوع من قبل اليهود و الرومان



وما قلته في ردي عن الرومان ينطبق على جميع الشعوب لأن الرومان مثلهم لم يؤمن بالله الواحد.. 

ما اقتبسته من رومية الأصحاح 2 ينطبق على شعوب العالم، الذين عاشوا قبل المسيح وليس على الرومان فقط.



الحق و الباطل قال:


> ناموس؟؟ ما هو الناموس؟


 
الناموس يعني الشريعة الإلهية


----------



## tamav maria (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ان مصير اللذين ماتوا قبل مجئ السيد المسيح علي الارض - 
فقط اللذين ماتوا علي رجاء القيامه وكانوا منتظرين المسيه المنتظر

هنا نرى المسيح نزل إلى أقسام الأرض السفلي (كناية عن الجحيم)
 أخذ نفوس الأبرار الذين كانوا منتظرين علي رجاء القيامه, (أخذهم للفردوس). 
 ومن على الأرض أعطاهم الروح القدس بمواهبه


----------

